# Ammo shortage!!!



## Slippy

What the hell you talking 'bout, Slippy? They ain't no damn ammo shortage! My local Bass Pro (or fill in the blank...Cabela's or Academy or LGS...) got more damn ammo stacked up! But I ain't payin' those prices, they too damn high! They can stick it where the sun don't shine, Ima gonna wait til..."

Listen Up and Listen good ...THERE IS GOING TO BE AN AMMO SHORTAGE AGAIN. IT MAY BE NEXT WEEK OR NEXT MONTH OR NEXT YEAR. I don't know when and neither do you.

My point is, if you shoot often or regular or you feel like you need to have more of a particular something...don't wait. Buy regular. That may be a box of whatever every time you pass a Wally World or a Bulk Order of a couple thousand rounds once a quarter, or both! 

I cost average and don't sweat a few cents swing one way or another. I'd rather have what I need then piss and moan when I don't.

Think I'll go pop off some .22LR...because its fun. And I can!

OH...this applies to canned goods, salt, bottled water, bandaids, Neosporin, or whatever you want or need or use. (See Venezuela)

Thanks for listening


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> What the hell you talking 'bout, Slippy? They ain't no damn ammo shortage! My local Bass Pro (or fill in the blank...Cabela's or Academy or LGS...) got more damn ammo stacked up! But I ain't payin' those prices, they too damn high! They can stick it where the sun don't shine, Ima gonna wait til..."
> 
> Listen Up and Listen good ...THERE IS GOING TO BE AN AMMO SHORTAGE AGAIN. IT MAY BE NEXT WEEK OR NEXT MONTH OR NEXT YEAR. I don't know when and neither do you.
> 
> My point is, if you shoot often or regular or you feel like you need to have more of a particular something...don't wait. Buy regular. That may be a box of whatever every time you pass a Wally World or a Bulk Order of a couple thousand rounds once a quarter, or both!
> 
> I cost average and don't sweat a few cents swing one way or another. I'd rather have what I need then piss and moan when I don't.
> 
> Think I'll go pop off some .22LR...because its fun. And I can!
> 
> OH...this applies to canned goods, salt, bottled water, bandaids, Neosporin, or whatever you want or need or use. (See Venezuela)
> 
> Thanks for listening


Yup, it's a comin.


----------



## Denton

I'll tell you another thing; I have GOT to get into reloading! Buying cases of .308 is killing my bank account! Seeing how my favorite bullet launchers are chambered in .308, reloading would save money as well as preparing for another shortage of ammo.


----------



## Operator6

Before any ammo limits at Walmart they put on sale their ZQI .308 for 7.00 for 20 rnd box. 

I spent 3 hrs that morning going to every Walmart around and buying all they had. 

I asked one Wilbur at Walmart how many boxs they had and he told me "more than you want"

Negative Sir........you better get a cart.


----------



## kickinwing

wiser words have never been spoken


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Before any ammo limits at Walmart they put on sale their ZQI .308 for 7.00 for 20 rnd box.
> 
> I spent 3 hrs that morning going to every Walmart around and buying all they had.
> 
> I asked one Wilbur at Walmart how many boxs they had and he told me "more than you want"
> 
> Negative Sir........you better get a cart.


HA, good story Op6!

I was Academy Sports one time looking for some .45acp JHP. I was prepared to buy 1000 rounds. I asked the sales guy "was this all they had" (10 boxes on the shelf). He replied, "why would you need more than 10 boxes of 45 in JHP"?

I just laughed and asked him again to check in the back and he reluctantly shuffled away and brought back another 12 boxes. I bought them all and the look on his face told me that he would be the first to go SHTF...

The world is still full of idiots...


----------



## SGT E

Next ammo Shortage starts on 1 October 2016...Will be way to many fears the new POG IN CHARGE will try to take ammo and guns and most people will wake up and think. By election day shelves will be bare and will be quite a while as the BUM leaves office and whoever gets it moves into the White House

I stocked before the last shortage....I even stocked while the last shortage was in progress and was called a Hoarder by some friends by buying Gob load pounds of powder at a time and umpteen K primers at a time from my supplier every month or so...I've been stocking ever since when powder and primers bullets got plentiful and same @sshole friend's ask me why?...It's so plentiful now!.

Would you think from their last experience they are going to buy enough stuff to last two years?...Hell no! They are going to whine and cry in the forums and bitch and moan and spend all waking hours looking for ammo and reloading supplies....My buddies are going to say "Do you have VARGET"? I'll say yea I got X number of 8 pounders put back for a rainy day and I'm not interested in selling any...Same goes for H4895 / H110 / IMR-4064 / H335/ CFE-223/BLC-2/IMR 8208XBR/Accurate 2460/Accurate 2230/Unique/HS-6/800X/Universal

While I cant keep but 50 pounds on site the rest is kept in climate controlled storage 400 yards away.

Thing is I didn't suffer during the last shortage...I wont suffer during the next 10 or 15 as I'm sitting here now and replacing everything I shoot while it's plentiful and maintaining a large stock....And I will never STOP buying reloading supplies.

Christ people your preppers! You do this with food....Why not ammo since it SHTF's every couple of years?

It's nice going to the range day after day that has over 2000 members and being the only one out there.


----------



## Oddcaliber

I'm not waiting till after the election to get ammo!


----------



## Illini Warrior

first blip in the ammo supply could be coming as early as this next month during the Cleveland debacle .... if it gets started don't look for it to abate til after the elections - and then only if they go ok ....


----------



## SDF880

I thought I was doing good not buying any ammo in 4 days and then I read this! Gonna hit the 'BUY NOW"
on some 308/5.56/10MM later!


----------



## Chipper

I'm still waiting for the water levels to go down to see what's left.


----------



## csi-tech

I regret not buying another crate or two of 7.62X54R Russian surplus for 189.00 per 880 when I could have. Mosin food was dirt cheap and abundant. It sure dried up quick. I have plenty for both of my carbines, just wish I had more, ya' know?

There is a special on ZQI reloadable brass/boxer .308 (.45 per round) at SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK


----------



## Camel923

If you feel well stocked, no harm in getting a little extra. I do not recall anyone who had to fight for their lives wish they had less ammo. Replacing as you shoot is wise to avoid stock depletion.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> Think I'll go pop off some .22LR...because its fun. And I can!


Yep. I'm going to the range Tuesday AM with a friend.
I'll be taking (among other calibers) a brick of Winchester X-Pert 22LR that I paid $12.99 for. Years ago I got in the habit of sticking the cash register receipt inside the box of whatever I bought. This would let me know how old it is, and upon looking at the price, remember "the good old days."
You know, like Winchester Silver Tip 30-30 for $8.99 from K-Mart. :congratulatory:

Might take a 100 round box of CCI Mini Mags to check the scope zero on my Marlin Model 60. 

Ammo shortage? Not around Answered Prayers Farm. I only have to walk out to the barn. :armata_PDT_29:


----------



## dsdmmat

I haven't bought any ammo in a while. Components on the other hand I buy just about every week.


----------



## Quip

Except for .22 around here (Michigan) the stores here have everything. The local Wally World even stocks 300blk now.


----------



## Operator6

Quip said:


> Except for .22 around here (Michigan) the stores here have everything. The local Wally World even stocks 300blk now.


I don't know if you have an academy sports but the are a tad cheaper that Wally Mart on .300 blackout. Same Remington ammo....

But yeah, I love Walmart having it and I buy it at both places regularly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I would check Wally World, but heck it's 45 minutes there, 45 minutes back and almost 5 gallons of gas.
My local Ace Hardware, however, is only 8 miles away.
(If your local Ace Hardware doesn't sell guns-n-ammo, you just live in the wrong place)


----------



## Gunn

Denton said:


> I'll tell you another thing; I have GOT to get into reloading! Buying cases of .308 is killing my bank account! Seeing how my favorite bullet launchers are chambered in .308, reloading would save money as well as preparing for another shortage of ammo.


Reloading is therapy. I get stressed or irritated, I just go out to the shop and start casting or reloading and it all goes away.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

csi-tech said:


> I regret not buying another crate or two of 7.62X54R Russian surplus for 189.00 per 880 when I could have. Mosin food was dirt cheap and abundant. It sure dried up quick. I have plenty for both of my carbines, just wish I had more, ya' know?
> 
> There is a special on ZQI reloadable brass/boxer .308 (.45 per round) at SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated Ammo Sales, Stillwater OK


No freaking kidding! Still though you can get new russian ammo like brown bear or wolf cheaper than what you pay for a box of 30-06 or .308 so a Mosin is still a sound investment just in my opinion.

The last big crisis there always seemed to be .40 FMJ on the shelves at walmart around here so thats why I got a .40 handgun. Also for those of you that don't have a 12 gauge shotgun its also a good time to pick one up. You can get quality shotguns for under 300 bucks, its the one gun thats good for self defense that the democrats don't seem to have it out for and there is ALWAYS ammo in stock for them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Now, feeding my WWII 8MM Mausers can be difficult.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ok

I've been doing this a long time

And it get pretty irritating

If you have the brass for any weapon, you can reload quality hollowpoint ammunition for HALF of what you can buy plinkers (i.e full metal jacket range ammo) for.

If you want to load "plinkers" it is about 3/8ths of factory ammo.

THAT is using TODAYS crappy prices. If you have some backstock of primers and powder it is a LOT less.

For Instance, get a 100 rounds of rifle bullets and lets just round up to $20 so that is .20 cents each

Lets load 40 grains of powder that costs $30 a pound, each pound has about 7000 grains and which is about 53 cents.

And add a primer at about 4 cents, so the loaded round is 77 cents for a Hornady SST rifle bullet, x 20 and we are about 15.40 per box.

Checking my local shelf and you for Hornady hunting loads, it looks like about $31ish a box.

WHAM

.45 Acp for also about $20 a box of 100 bullets, add in the pathetic 8 grains of powder and the powder is down around $25 per pound (about .3 cents per shot) add in the 3 cents for the primer and 

BAM loading hornady hollow point rounds is $13 for 50 rounds (about the cost of a box of FMJ if you are lucky)

Do I need to do a post on how to handload, the benefits seem pretty obvious. If you want me to give a how to, send me a message, I don't always get back when things piss me off.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Reloading gets you cheaper ammo.
But, that just means you shoot more, no real overall savings. 

1,000 Winchester primers, + one pound of Universal Clays, + one box (300) 250 grain Hornady 45 Colt LSWC, + empty brass from previous range session = TRIGGER TIME!!!!

45 Colt runs right around one dollar per trigger squeeze if you buy ready made. My 45/70 runs right around $2.50 per round store bought, the savings here is obvious.


----------



## oldgrouch

Every time I watch the news, I get motivated to go and reload a few more rounds. The only thing I look for at gun shows these days: ammo and components. I need more 50 cal cans for storage.


----------



## Operator6

Imo the only way reloading makes sense is if you enjoy doing it or want some high quality ammo. The money saved wouldn't be a motivator for myself and friends for most of the ammo we shoot. Our time is just too valuable. 

If I started reloading again it would definitely be for quality or some high $ ammo like the daddy was talking about a couple posts up.


----------



## Prepared One

I buy ammo of some caliber almost every weekend and make larger purchases about 2 or 3 times year. You can't eat bullets but you won't eat long without them.


----------



## A Watchman

Ammo shortage???? None that I can see. My stores are full. I buy in bulk at a rate faster than I shoot. I enjoy, as a contrast to reloading (I am inpatient), buying in bulk on several sites most notably gunbroker. I have a couple bidding strategies and like to steel an occasional shipment. I know my prices and the sellers with a no reserve policy. A sharp eye watching can result in a score. 

It takes an investment of a little time, but I enjoy a little drool and crooked grin when I succeed.


----------



## Tennessee

Operator6 said:


> Imo the only way reloading makes sense is if you enjoy doing it or want some high quality ammo. The money saved wouldn't be a motivator for myself and friends for most of the ammo we shoot. Our time is just too valuable.
> 
> If I started reloading again it would definitely be for quality or some high $ ammo like the daddy was talking about a couple posts up.


Reloading may not be for everyone if you value you time in dollars. The my average savings is about 50 to 60% off what it sells at the store/online and I spend 200% more in my time. But for me it extends the shooting experience. When it's too cold to go to the range I can go to my garage to reload and reminisce the good times at the range.


----------



## SOCOM42

Reloading is a good way to save money, especially if you are on a budget.
Cases are always to be found at ranges to supplement what you have.
For handgun is can be even cheaper if you cast bullets.
Yes, you can do them for autoloaders using harder lead.
The thing is, you have to be exact, if you are a sloppy person, detail wise, you can get hurt and blow up your favorite gun.
I have seen this happen several times over the years with double, even triple charges in handgun rounds.
I use to reload when I shot competition rifle and also for 9MM, 45ACP and 38/357.
It takes up a lot of time, I had to stop because that time was needed elsewhere.
I would recommend it for those who can do it right.


----------



## Operator6

Tennessee said:


> Reloading may not be for everyone if you value you time in dollars. The my average savings is about 50 to 60% off what it sells at the store/online and I spend 200% more in my time. But for me it extends the shooting experience. When it's too cold to go to the range I can go to my garage to reload and reminisce the good times at the range.


Instead of going to my garage to reload I'd rather go to work and in the same amount of time earn the money for 5-10 times the ammo I could reload.

My point is that I only have so much time and my time is more valuable than the 50% savings off a 30.00 box of ammo.

If a store said they would give me ammo for free if I stood at the counter for an hour I would turn them down.

Edit: 20 years ago my post would've looked more like yours..... Time changes perspective.


----------



## Illini Warrior

on the subject of reloading .... besides the economic advantages - the SHTF necessity .... you'll see the day that reloading is banned .... one of the main avenues for the leftist anti-gunners is restricting ammo .... CA is close to requiring serialized individual rounds - doled out like prescription medicine .... 

think about a press/loader as a generational tool to be handed down - could be the only way that those firearms are fed in the future ....


----------



## SGT E

Powder Valley INC

48 pounds a day at 22$ a pound instead of 30$ a pound.....Even after shipping and hazard fee its a lot cheaper to just order it. Saves 340$ on 48 pounds after shipping and hazard fee's. Same with Primers...6 to 8$ cheaper a thouasand.


----------



## Operator6

Illini Warrior said:


> on the subject of reloading .... besides the economic advantages - the SHTF necessity .... you'll see the day that reloading is banned .... one of the main avenues for the leftist anti-gunners is restricting ammo .... CA is close to requiring serialized individual rounds - doled out like prescription medicine ....
> 
> think about a press/loader as a generational tool to be handed down - could be the only way that those firearms are fed in the future ....


You would need to stockpile the components because if reloading became illegal so would component sales.

I'd rather just stock the whole damn round already put together.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Just need MORE powder primers and projectiles. Roll your own!

After initial investment you will have better, that shoots better.

And I need some MORE flint, primers and BP too!

Anybody knap flint for rocklocks or for points? I picked up some great english black nodules......but need to learn.


----------



## Stick

Buy primers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Prepared One said:


> I buy ammo of some caliber almost every weekend and make larger purchases about 2 or 3 times year. You can't eat bullets but you won't eat long without them.


About 15 years ago I had the thought that once retired and on a fixed income, ammo would be hard to afford.
So, I made a commitment to every week when I got paid buy $10 worth of ammo. When bi-weekly pay periods started, well that meant $20. Occasionally, if a good deal popped up, like USGI surplus M2 30-06 for $9 per 20, I'd buy $50-$60 worth. Or a spam can of 7.62X54R.

That is why today I don't really have to really worry about my ammo back stock. I do a physical inventory, on paper, each October and simply fill in any holes (if necessary).


----------



## Illini Warrior

Operator6 said:


> You would need to stockpile the components because if reloading became illegal so would component sales.
> 
> I'd rather just stock the whole damn round already put together.


don't tell us about it .... write a message for your next 5-6 generations - explain to them why you believed an exhaustible supply is better than an inexhaustible source .....


----------



## csi-tech

I have many friends who reload and formulate some exceptional hunting rounds. They work up superior .338 Lapua rounds for long distance shooting and match grade rounds that are far superior to anything you could ever buy. They also have a great deal more time to devote to such pursuits. I work more hours and have more money to simply buy more factory rounds. I started the 10.00 per week/bigger paycheck philosophy years ago. I now have thousands, upon thousands of rounds for defense, hunting, plinking and gifting/trading among friends. If it were to all come crashing down today there is no possible way that I could survive long enough to fire my last round. a stockpile is more important than having the capability and supplies to reload. Having both is the best situation.


----------



## Operator6

Illini Warrior said:


> don't tell us about it .... write a message for your next 5-6 generations - explain to them why you believed an exhaustible supply is better than an inexhaustible source .....


Ok, I'll write a message if you can tell us today how your reloading supplies are not inexhaustible.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I don't have time to reload... but my brother with no life does....... so he does. relying on only factory ammo is the same as buying non-heirloom seeds, eventually you run out. yes you can run out of reloading components, but by then, you may need to replace your weapon from wear.


----------



## reartinetiller

I've been reloading all my adult life and after retiring, I still am. I got buckets full of different brass. A place just up the road sells all the different powders and primers you want. Cast most of the bullets except 223's. As for making reloading illegal, forget it. Who or what agency is going to enforce the law? Keep reloading. It' a lot cheaper. Roy


----------



## Orang Pendek

As many rounds as I've burned in my life, I've saved at least $100,000 on ammo by loading my own and pouring my own bullets. Just in the last week, I've ordered 24# of powder and 26,000 pistol primers. Today I ordered another 16# of powder and another 27,000 primers. (Stocking up because of the political situation.) I also ordered and already received 4,000 cast bullets, as I've run out of lead to cast my own. I'll be needing 10s of thousands more bullets to use the powder and primers I just bought. I'll dig up more lead from my backstop and pour that, but for now I'm out of lead, after decades of using wheel weights I collected long ago. Yesterday, I burned 72 rounds of reloaded .357 and 50 of .45acp, and that was a very short shooting session because of the holiday and having other things to do. I also burned through only 20 rounds of of AK ammo (Wolf) that I paid 6 cent around for back in the 90s. Normally I burn up 300 rounds of .357 and 200 rounds of .44 mag a day, several times a week. Sometimes I go through 1,000 rounds of various calibers in one day. I'm retired and have a range in my backyard, but I've always shot a lot.

The shipping and hazard fee on 48# of powder or primers is $48.50, so it averages to a fraction of a cent per round if you max the weight out to the 48# allowed. Handgun brass, especially revolver brass, can be loaded so many times it averages out to a tiny fraction of a cent per round. By far, the most expensive component is the bullet and you can save the most by casting your own, but it is also the most time consuming and laborious part of the job.

It does take a while to load up 2,000 rounds at a time, but it saves a lot when you shoot a lot. Right now I can load .357 for 1.5 cent for powder; 2.8 cent for the primer (but you could get Wolf primers for 1 cent about 6 months back when I ordered 15,000 rounds of it); and basically zero for the bullet if I cast my own, or 10 cents including shipping if I buy them. So a .357 can cost me 5 cents or about 14.5 cents. Go price the cheapest factory .357 mag you can find. These are practice loads but they are mid range magnum level, above +P .38 Special and below max magnum level. If I wanted jacketed HP and max velocity I would have to use a slower powder and more of it, and I would have to use a more expensive powder and bullet. Still, the savings would be at least .50 cent a round over factory, as defense rounds are now .70 cents or more a round. Personally, I use Critical Duty for carry and reloads for hunting and practice. Critical Duty is about 80 cents a round. I don't think I want to shoot 200 or 300 of them a day.


----------



## A Watchman

Geez, and I thought I had a stockpile to last the ages. But ...... ain't it kinda like buying everything in the store on sale and adding up what ya saved?


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^^ Or to put it another way, count Mish's boots and shoes bought on sale ............


----------



## Medic33

I fail to see how you are saving .50 cents around for 357 practice ammo when you can buy it all day long for the .25-35 cent/per round factory practice loads.
no doubt your still saving a considerable amount.
but for the more expensive bullets you pointed out yah it works out. also you don't need the most expensive bullets for defense the Remington 125 gr semi JHP is still the round in 357 that the other 357's are compared to and it still comes out on top the secret like you said is the powder selection the original load for that round is considered very hot by todays standards.


----------



## Orang Pendek

Medic33 said:


> I fail to see how you are saving .50 cents around for 357 practice ammo when you can buy it all day long for the .25-35 cent/per round factory practice loads.
> no doubt your still saving a considerable amount.
> but for the more expensive bullets you pointed out yah it works out. also you don't need the most expensive bullets for defense the Remington 125 gr semi JHP is still the round in 357 that the other 357's are compared to and it still comes out on top the secret like you said is the powder selection the original load for that round is considered very hot by todays standards.


Factory .38 is usually at least 45 cent a round. I don't load .38 Special level loads. These are mid range .357 mag loads, and they are a lot more expensive. Even Russian 9mm is 20 cent a round plus shipping. I can load .357 for under 5 cent a round if I cast my own bullets. Also, I compered defensive rounds, when posting about saving .50 cents a round. I use the Critical Defense and Critical Duty rounds because they are pointed and I can load an eight-round revolver faster with moon clips than with regular HPs. They slide right in.


----------



## Orang Pendek

A Watchman said:


> Geez, and I thought I had a stockpile to last the ages. But ...... ain't it kinda like buying everything in the store on sale and adding up what ya saved?


I have no idea what that means but I actually shoot enough to actually know how to shoot. There are men who have burned through several MILLION rounds in their life. If you shoot 50 rounds a year then it wouldn't pay to reload.


----------



## Orang Pendek

I'll put it this way, you can save enough in a day of loading to equal at least twice what the average American earns at their job.


----------



## Operator6

Orang Pendek said:


> I'll put it this way, you can save enough in a day of loading to equal at least twice what the average American earns at their job.


That's not saying much...... Lol !


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

You may be able to save money by reloading but you should be cautious when doing so. I've seen hand loads squib, ive seen bulged cases jam up ar-15's, i've seen hand loads hang-fire, and if you watch any of Iraqveteran8888's torture test videos they show what happens if you use too much powder or the wrong type of powder. Make sure you know what your doing or have somebody there to teach you that does.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

NotTooProudToHide said:


> You may be able to save money by reloading but you should be cautious when doing so. I've seen hand loads squib, ive seen bulged cases jam up ar-15's, i've seen hand loads hang-fire, and if you watch any of Iraqveteran8888's torture test videos they show what happens if you use too much powder or the wrong type of powder. Make sure you know what your doing or have somebody there to teach you that does.


And never, ever, NEVER shoot any reloads that you did not load yourself, or purchased from a reputable remanufacturing company.


----------



## Orang Pendek

NotTooProudToHide said:


> You may be able to save money by reloading but you should be cautious when doing so. I've seen hand loads squib, ive seen bulged cases jam up ar-15's, i've seen hand loads hang-fire, and if you watch any of Iraqveteran8888's torture test videos they show what happens if you use too much powder or the wrong type of powder. Make sure you know what your doing or have somebody there to teach you that does.


For God's sake, I've been reloading since the early 70s. I had a Russian Wolf 9mm a few months back that had no primer flash holes. It locked the Glock up and I had to spend about ten minutes getting it fixed. I would have been long dead in a gunfight, but then the only Russian ammo I would use in a fight would be AK stuff. .


----------



## Orang Pendek

I've fired hundreds of thousands of rounds of my loads and had ONE bullet stuck in a barrel. That was decades ago. Not one of my guns has ever been damaged by my reloads. I HAVE worn out a Smith 29 by shooting way over 100,000 rounds through it. After a rebuild I put another 30,000 rounds through it before trading it off. There is simply no way to shoot enough to be competent with handguns by shooting factory ammo unless you're very wealthy. Those who earn their living in shooting competition load their own and pour lead bullets at least 100 pounds at a time. Check out Miculek's video of him cleaning five-gallon buckets of AR brass at a time and melting hundreds of pounds of lead. He uses a cement mixer to clean brass. I use a five-gallon ultrasonic cleaning machine that was left over from my business I had before retiring ten years ago, otherwise I would use my cement mixer.


----------



## Operator6

Orang Pendek said:


> I've fired hundreds of thousands of rounds of my loads and had ONE bullet stuck in a barrel. That was decades ago. Not one of my guns has ever been damaged by my reloads. I HAVE worn out a Smith 29 by shooting way over 100,000 rounds through it. After a rebuild I put another 30,000 rounds through it before trading it off. There is simply no way to shoot enough to be competent with handguns by shooting factory ammo unless you're very wealthy. Those who earn their living in shooting competition load their own and pour lead bullets at least 100 pounds at a time. Check out Miculek's video of him cleaning five-gallon buckets of AR brass at a time and melting hundreds of pounds of lead. He uses a cement mixer to clean brass. I use a five-gallon ultrasonic cleaning machine that was left over from my business I had before retiring ten years ago, otherwise I would use my cement mixer.


What do you consider competent with a handgun ? Being able to hit a torso at 10 yards ?


----------



## Orang Pendek

You're right. You can't save much. Only $300 - $400 a day. With some presses you can load hundreds of rounds an hour.


----------



## Orang Pendek

Operator6 said:


> What do you consider competent with a handgun ? Being able to hit a torso at 10 yards ?


Why, no, not that good! It's not like I cam hit a gallon can at 150 yards 8 out of 10 shots with a revolver. Are you drunk or high? The IQ level on this forum just dropped below my tolerance level. Have fun. This is why these forums are a waste of time. Operator my ass.


----------



## Operator6

Orang Pendek said:


> Why, no, not that good! It's not like I cam hit a gallon can at 150 yards 8 out of 10 shots with a revolver. Are you drunk or high? The IQ level on this forum just dropped below my tolerance level. Have fun. This is why these forums are a waste of time. Operator my ass.


Why do you think you must shoot a lot to be competent with a handgun ?

I shoot a few hundred pistol rounds a month and have no trouble hitting center mass at combat ranges. So what do you consider competent with a handgun ?

I asked you a couple of simple questions and you get upset ? Maybe you need to be drunk or high......


----------



## Denton

Orang Pendek said:


> Why, no, not that good! It's not like I cam hit a gallon can at 150 yards 8 out of 10 shots with a revolver. Are you drunk or high? The IQ level on this forum just dropped below my tolerance level. Have fun. This is why these forums are a waste of time. Operator my ass.


Why, exactly, are you tripping over that question?

Striking the torso at ten yards is not the same as hitting a gallon can at 150 yards. Striking a torso at ten yards should be expected of someone who owns a handgun.


----------



## Denton

I'm thinking this is going to be a long, hot summer.


----------



## mcangus

NotTooProudToHide said:


> You may be able to save money by reloading but you should be cautious when doing so. I've seen hand loads squib, ive seen bulged cases jam up ar-15's, i've seen hand loads hang-fire, and if you watch any of Iraqveteran8888's torture test videos they show what happens if you use too much powder or the wrong type of powder. Make sure you know what your doing or have somebody there to teach you that does.


No one is going to question the fact you have to be careful when reloading and that there is a real danger to reloading incorrectly. But honestly there seems to be very little stories of reloads gone wrong.

1) I think reloaders are naturally cautious and even OCD. It makes sense that reloading attracts the very cautious and precise type of guy.

2) It ain't rocket science.

3) Reloaders are reloading for their guns, and they are probably going to be the type of gun owner who loves his guns. You will reload cautiously knowing if you screw up, then your gun could be damaged.


----------



## Medic33

oh damn, 100,000 or even 30,000 is way more than the average shooter shoots in their lifetime period.
reloading or not you will still need a hefty bank account to pick up the cost and a whole lot of free time on your hands.
I have nether the cash or the time.
but hey psssst, pssst my roster is bigger than yours.


----------



## Boss Dog

Denton said:


> I'll tell you another thing; I have GOT to get into reloading! Buying cases of .308 is killing my bank account! Seeing how my favorite bullet launchers are chambered in .308, reloading would save money as well as preparing for another shortage of ammo.


Get your equipment now. During the Sandy Hook shortage reloading equipment and supplies disappeared too. I managed to find a Lee Pro 1000 progressive loader from a source who DOES NOT gouge their customers. BZ for MidwayUSA. But you had to be logged in when it was listed, as it would be gone in a matter of minutes. So I have that, a 12 gauge shotshell reloader and an old Lyman single stage, both new sets still in the box as I have no place to set it up but, I have it. Currently I only have dies for 357Mag/38 Special and 9mm and a bullet mold for 357/38. I've begun to collect bullets, primers and powder the same way I bought ammo, one box or canister at a time. Books, get reloading books. Previous editions can be a real bargain as long as they have data for your calibers (if you shoot newer calibers such as 10mm, 40S&W and 357Sig). I got mine on fleabay, used section on amazon, etc.


----------



## Brentwood

Medic33 said:


> oh damn, 100,000 or even 30,000 is way more than the average shooter shoots in their lifetime period.
> reloading or not you will still need a hefty bank account to pick up the cost and a whole lot of free time on your hands.
> I have nether the cash or the time.
> but hey psssst, pssst my roster is bigger than yours.


If you are under 30 grand you really need to hit the range more!! Just my humble opinion... :armata_PDT_29:


----------



## Boss Dog

30,000 rounds per year can be damn expensive. Few people can afford to do that.


----------



## dsdmmat

Medic33 said:


> oh damn, 100,000 or even 30,000 is way more than the average shooter shoots in their lifetime period.
> reloading or not you will still need a hefty bank account to pick up the cost and a whole lot of free time on your hands.
> I have nether the cash or the time.
> but hey psssst, pssst my roster is bigger than yours.


Over the past 30 years of reloading I have well surpassed 100,000 rounds loaded and fired. A majority of them were handgun loads, 38 super and 45 ACP for IPSC. I load about 16 different calibers. The one area I don't load is shotguns, I never got into skeet or trap so I just buy those when I want to shoot scatter guns. Although I am looking into single action shooters society ( SASS) competitions so I might just have to start reloading shells too.


----------



## Operator6

Boss Dog said:


> 30,000 rounds per year can be damn expensive. Few people can afford to do that.


That would be about 7,000.00 worth of 9mm FMJ Winchester white box from Walmart.

That's about 135.00 a week.

Edit: You could buy Tula for 5350.00 for 30k rounds but it's steel cased.

That's 103.00 a week.

That's zero time spent and zero equipment.

Now days a 100.00 is chump change.


----------



## GTGallop

Ammo shortage? We are one coin-flip away from a GUN shortage!


----------



## csi-tech

I have bought pretty much all of the guns I need so I haven't paid a great deal of attention to things. I do know that Milsurp guns are just about dried up. There are still great deals on Swiss straight pull bolt guns, Mosin 91/20s in hex and round receivers, some beater type 53s and M44s as well as some Yugo refurbished Mausers. The prices are all going up though. SKS rifles are just about gone. There are some overpriced Yugo examples but that pretty much rounds it out. If given the option of a 449.00 un-issued Yugoslavian SKS or a $499.99 complete AR carbine with a flat top receiver I know what I'm picking. I'm glad I bought when I did. I have 3 battle rifles, but I keep seeing a DSA FAL filling a 4th void in my collection one day. I love those FALS!


----------



## Boss Dog

Operator6 said:


> That would be about 7,000.00 worth of 9mm FMJ Winchester white box from Walmart.
> 
> That's about 135.00 a week.
> 
> Edit: You could buy Tula for 5350.00 for 30k rounds but it's steel cased.
> 
> That's 103.00 a week.
> 
> That's zero time spent and zero equipment.
> 
> Now days a 100.00 is chump change.


Not in this dog house it ain't. A hundred dollars is, well, a hundred dollars. 
At our economic level we have to budget for everything. 
We have to check each payday to see if there will be any extra money to add stock to our preps. 
Everybody isn't making $50K a year.


----------



## Operator6

Boss Dog said:


> Not in this dog house it ain't. A hundred dollars is, well, a hundred dollars.
> At our economic level we have to budget for everything.
> We have to check each payday to see if there will be any extra money to add stock to our preps.
> Everybody isn't making $50K a year.


If you're on that tight of a budget then maybe shooting 7,000 worth of ammo a year wouldn't be a good idea. Not that you do or want to but that's what it would cost to buy 30,000 rounds.

I'm just saying that reloading isn't going to make a huge difference for most people because they do not shoot near enough to justify the time and the expense. Reloads aren't free !

But......that doesnt change the fact that 100.00 doesn't go far like I said.......I didn't base that comment off how much YOU earn.

Thank God I don't make 50 a year......that would almost be poverty level for me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Denton said:


> I'll tell you another thing; I have GOT to get into reloading! Buying cases of .308 is killing my bank account! Seeing how my favorite bullet launchers are chambered in .308, reloading would save money as well as preparing for another shortage of ammo.


It saves huge dollars. Its cheaper to load 223 than it is to shoot store bought 9mm. Now mind you only by 4 cents. But you get the idea. 10 rounds 40 cents. 100 rounds 4 bucks....

You will pay below half (roughly 43%) to roll your own. And, components are cheaper to buy in bulk. So one month you buy several pounds of powder. Next month primers and lead.

Its easier and cheaper to stock up on parts and your savings can go to your other areas of preps like canned goods or water filters and your budget dont change. You get more for your money and you learn how make your own.

The benefits are awesome. Ive got my 9mm tweaked to my smith. The recoil is reduced and i get back on target faster and it never fails to chamber or eject. I get the very odd soft primer strike maybe 1 in a 1000 or so. I can load hollow points at max charge too.

5.56/223 took me a while to master. But the cost savings is amazing. I can shoot more than 2x as much for the same dollar value. Or use the savings for other things. Generally i just shoot more lol.


----------



## Operator6

TacticalCanuck said:


> It saves huge dollars. Its cheaper to load 223 than it is to shoot store bought 9mm. Now mind you only by 4 cents. But you get the idea. 10 rounds 40 cents. 100 rounds 4 bucks....
> 
> You will pay below half (roughly 43%) to roll your own. And, components are cheaper to buy in bulk. So one month you buy several pounds of powder. Next month primers and lead.
> 
> Its easier and cheaper to stock up on parts and your savings can go to your other areas of preps like canned goods or water filters and your budget dont change. You get more for your money and you learn how make your own.
> 
> The benefits are awesome. Ive got my 9mm tweaked to my smith. The recoil is reduced and i get back on target faster and it never fails to chamber or eject. I get the very odd soft primer strike maybe 1 in a 1000 or so. I can load hollow points at max charge too.
> 
> 5.56/223 took me a while to master. But the cost savings is amazing. I can shoot more than 2x as much for the same dollar value. Or use the savings for other things. Generally i just shoot more lol.


I just did a quick check at Midway.....

Just 556 primers are $4.29 per hundred. I'm sure one could find cheaper.......

What does it cost you to buy All the components to load 556 ?

Including the brass......

What does it cost to load the same 556 with used brass ?


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Operator6 said:


> I just did a quick check at Midway.....
> 
> Just 556 primers are $4.29 per hundred. I'm sure one could find cheaper.......


Primers are 36.99 per 1000 here. Cheaper in bulk? Brand? Price gouging? Who knows.

I did a price break down for a friend for local prices here. For 5.56 it goes from 75 cents per round for manufactured to .33 cents per round home rolled. Thats seller and belliot primers hogdon varget powder at 22.8 grains per and campro fmj 55 grain lead.

For 9mm its 37 cents per round for bulk manufacture.


----------



## Operator6

TacticalCanuck said:


> Primers are 36.99 per 1000 here. Cheaper in bulk? Brand? Price gouging? Who knows.
> 
> I did a price break down for a friend for local prices here. For 5.56 it goes from 75 cents per round for manufactured to .33 cents per round home rolled. Thats seller and belliot primers hogdon varget powder at 22.8 grains per and campro fmj 55 grain lead.
> 
> For 9mm its 37 cents per round for bulk manufacture.


When I bought 556 it cost around 300.00 per thousand. Not sure what it costs now...

9mm I can buy it right now for 23.00 a hundred.

All new production brass cased ammo.

Looks like I'm buying ammo for 1/2 the price you are.....


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Operator6 said:


> When I bought 556 it cost around 300.00 per thousand. Not sure what it costs now...
> 
> 9mm I can buy it right now for 23.00 a hundred.
> 
> All new production brass cased ammo.
> 
> Looks like I'm buying ammo for 1/2 the price you are.....


Without doubt. Im in Canada.

Your 90 round 5.56 american eagle box is about 40 bucks here its 70. We get hosed.

Love how people try to make others out to not know what they are talking about. I knows whats im doing and what i gotta pay. I do it every month.

Glad you are paying less. Costs here are soaring for everything.


----------



## Operator6

TacticalCanuck said:


> Without doubt. Im in Canada.
> 
> Your 90 round 5.56 american eagle box is about 40 bucks here its 70. We get hosed.
> 
> Love how people try to make others out to not know what they are talking about. I knows whats im doing and what i gotta pay. I do it every month.
> 
> Glad you are paying less. Costs here are soaring for everything.


I suppose it boils down to how much value a man puts on his time.

There's no doubt that reloading is less expensive on paper but when you factor in time spent you really see what reloading COSTS.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Operator6 said:


> I suppose it boils down to how much value a man puts on his time.
> 
> There's no doubt that reloading is less expensive on paper but when you factor in time spent you really see what reloading COSTS.


True. No doubt. On my progressive im 15 to 20 minutes per hundred. So lets say 400 an hour with no problems.

I make 44 bucks an hour plus full dental eye and health benefits.

I take home after tax about 32 an hour. So for 32 bucks as an additional cost im still saving.

However reloading is enjoyable. Its like painting or playing music. There is a process and you follow it through and in that process you find a measure of comfort and satisfaction, and the end result is something you take pride in and enjoy.

I find that has no price. The best things in this life truely are free.

Prep on brutha.


----------



## Slippy

Just a quick check from a trusted supplier; .33 cents per round of 5.56 PMC X-Tac 55 gr

Bulk 5.56x45 XP193 PMC Ammo For Sale - 55 gr FMJ Ammunition In Stock


----------



## Operator6

By the time you work, reload and shoot......is there anytime left for anything else ? 

But I guess when ammo costs double than it does a few hundred miles south I suppose it doesn't leave a man much choice but to load his own ammo.

For 32.00 I can buy like 80 rounds......

I'll disagree that ammo reloading is like playing music or painting, those are an art, ammo reloading while it may be enjoyable it's certainly not art.


----------



## Operator6

Field & Stream, it's a big box sporting goods store...

Fiocchi .223 55 gr 200 round pack for 70.00.

Winchester white box 100 rounds:
9mm 24.00
45acp 37.00
.40. 33.00

Remington UMC 250 round box
9mm 70.00
.45. 110.00
.40., 380 or .38 .......90.00

American Eagle .223 20 pack : 8.00


That's big box prices, you can probably do better than any of those prices, but not much better for a box quantity.


----------



## Quip

How many times can brass be reloaded? I don't reload but have been saving brass lately. Almost a full 5 gallon bucket of 5.56 and about 3/4 of a bucket of .45.


----------



## Operator6

Most folks only want once fired brass. After that I think the case stretches and you can trim off the extra, but it's also getting thinner as it stretches and then you get split cases. 
Inspection is the rule but 5-10 cycles is typical, depends on the caliber and the pressures your loading.
I use to reload some, I got bored with it.

Do I save my brass ? Hell yes because I'm smart enough to know that things can change and it might be worth me reloading again one day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Not everyone fires plain vanilla ammo.

Some calibers are hard to find in stores, and expensive if they are found.
8X57JS (aka 8MM Mauser), 45/70, 32/20, M2 Ball for a Garand, are a few of mine.

Also, handloading the 45 Colt to Ruger Blackhawk only power levels is WAAAY cheaper than shopping online for, say Buffalo Bore brand.


----------



## Operator6

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not everyone fires plain vanilla ammo.
> 
> Some calibers are hard to find in stores, and expensive if they are found.
> 8X57JS (aka 8MM Mauser), 45/70, 32/20, M2 Ball for a Garand, are a few of mine.
> 
> Also, handloading the 45 Colt to Ruger Blackhawk only power levels is WAAAY cheaper than shopping online for, say Buffalo Bore brand.


I thinking about loading some 10mm. I have 2,000 rounds so I'll have brass. I've been saving my 10mm brass, even threw a couple tarps out to help me. Made it quick and easy to collect the brass.


----------



## Operator6

Sportsman Guide :

Wolf gold .223 1,000 rounds. 300.00 free ship

Wolf .223 steel cased 55gr HP. 500 rounds 114.00 free ship

I'm going to buy the Wolf ammo just to sell it to a particular friend that never has ammo when we go shoot......always wanting to stop at Walcrap.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Operator6 said:


> Sportsman Guide :
> 
> Wolf gold .223 1,000 rounds. 300.00 free ship
> 
> Wolf .223 steel cased 55gr HP. 500 rounds 114.00 free ship
> 
> I'm going to buy the Wolf ammo just to sell it to a particular friend that never has ammo when we go shoot......always wanting to stop at Walcrap.


I pay those same prices for half the amount of rounds.....curse our importation and tax laws it's harder to shore up the stores. The very best I ever got was federal 420 rounds for 240 bucks.


----------



## Operator6

Plenty of .22lr on the rack.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I noticed the Ace Hardware in town has a fairly decent selection of ammo (for them), so a couple days ago I popped over to the bank and made a small withdrawal from my IRA.
Went to Ace and bought a 120 round bulk pack of 5.56 NATO (American Eagle), 50 rounds of 45 Colt (Winchester), 100 rounds of 357 Magnum (CCI and Winchester), and 40 rounds of 30-30 (Winchester).
On the Georgia side of the line I bought a few packs of CCI snake shot - 22LR, 22 magnum, 44 Special. That store also has plenty of Remington Thunderbolt bulk packs like the photo above, but none of my 22's care for that particular brand so I passed.


----------



## cdell

I picked up a bulk case of 7.5x55 GP11 ammo for $299 on sale. That stuff is hit or miss and like any milsurp ammo will be gone and won't come back one day. If I get some free cash in the next while I will hopefully be able to get another case.


----------

